# Favourite piece from Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet?



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Not easy to choose I know, but the section that stands out the most for me is *The Death of Tybalt *(from Opus 64bis).

It is so full of energy and adrenalin and is the kind of thing that really got me listening to classical music in the first place.

Here is a good performance on youtube:






I'm also fond of Morning Dance, Masks and Romeo with Friar Tuck. Considering the complete Suite is about an hour and half long there is certainly plenty to like!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I love this ballet, I like to listen to it all, but stand-out pieces for me:

Act 1:
The street awakens - morning dance
The fight
Juliet as a young girl
Masks
Tybalt Recognises Romeo

Act II:
Romeo and Mercutio
Dance with Mandolins
The people continue to make merry
Tybalt and Mercutio fight / Tybalt dies

Act III:
Juliet refuses to marry Paris
Juliet's room
Morning serenade


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I would say The Death of Tybalt is my favourite piece, too. Not only is it extremely exciting, I think it's very well written too. 

I also enjoy Dance with Mandolins and Romeo at Juliets Tomb.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

My favorite number is the Dance of the Motagues and Capulets. It was used to great effect as the music in the opening credits of the film Caligula.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just purchased Romeo & Juliet a couple of days ago - My favourite so far is Dance of the Knights!


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

I was listening to Romeo & Juliet Suite No. 2, Op. 64B - Montagues & Capulets today and it's just an amazing listening experience for me. Being new to classical music, the number of changes in moods and tempo fascinate me. 

Are Dance of the Knights and Dance of the Montagues & Capulets the same thing?


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm with C71!


----------



## cultchas (Sep 19, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> My favorite number is the Dance of the Motagues and Capulets. It was used to great effect as the music in the opening credits of the film Caligula.


Same here. I just got confused when I first saw the movie knowing it was for Romeo and Juliet. But just for the music itself, its a great choice for an opening, especially on DVD where the sound is like when I first heard it on record. The haunting cadenza of that tune surely grabs ones attention making eyes glued to the seal/coin of Little boots while cast is being flashed. 

Aram Khachaturian tunes was also fit for that movie. Great production as well.

I wonder though if the dance steps on the movie by Caligula was authentic.


----------

